# Double Eagle / Masonic Flasks



## Mayhem (Mar 21, 2020)

Some Double Eagle pints on top, a Masonic pint lower left and a sweet little Eagle /Masonic half pint on lower right.   Stay tuned … it gets even better.  Mayhem


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 21, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2020)

Those are great.  The GIV-24 is probably the best example that I've seen in that mould.  Superb.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 22, 2020)

I think my heart flutters a bit when I view your collection.  Might have to stop viewing these for health reasons!!!. J/k . Fantastic


----------

